# Guess the Flows at Peak and Win $25 Gift Cards from GRS!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*GUESS WHAT THE FLOWS WILL BE AT PEAK AND WIN $25 GIFT CARDS!*​ 



Each category will win a $25 gift card. Categories include: 


Poudre River (Rock Level)
Arkansas River (Nathrop Gauge - cfs)
Clear Creek (at Golden Play Park - cfs)
Colorado River (Westwater Gauge – cfs)​ 



*Rules:* Entries will be accepted now through 6pm, Fri, May 27, 2011. Winner will be determined by the closest guess (not the closest without going over – this is not “The Price is Right.”) Partial submissions will not be accepted – you must guess all 4 categories. No purchase necessary. Winner will be announced after peak flows. Gauge readings will taken from www.EddyFlower.com and www.poudrerockreport.com 




All submissions will be posted on our website. Here is an example: 


*Patty Pinkham*
*Poudre (Rock Report):* 6'. 5" 
*Arkansas (Nathrop Gauge):* 4,950 cfs
*Clear Creek (Golden Playpark):* 1,500 cfs
*Colorado (Westwater):* 17,000 cfs


*Go to our website www.**GoldenRiverSports.net** to submit your entry. GOOD LUCK! *​


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

You could win up to $100.00!!


----------

